# Justice League (spoilers)



## Morrus (Nov 17, 2017)

Oh, yes. That was good!

It's quite a bit shorter than I expected, and quite lean. 

Loved the Danny Elfman Batman theme and the John Williams Superman theme.

People who have disliked Superman's colour scheme in the past will be happy.

Stay for the credits. *Two* after-credit scenes.

Final battle was a bit "more of the same" that most superhero flicks are these days, if this film has a weakness, it's that the villain and the final battle are a bit bland (in the same way the Wonder Woman final battle was, and the Doomsday one way). It was a better final battle sequence than either of those two though. 

The save-the-world plot was almost a B-story; it's about the formation of the Justice League and the return of Superman.


----------



## ccs (Nov 18, 2017)

Of the current crop of DC movies it's definitely an improvement  & the 2nd best.

When they res Superman, yeah, I can see why the group would be the 1st people to greet him - in case something goes wrong.
But I still think I'd have definitely led with Lois & planned to have the Flash evac her instead of how they did it.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 18, 2017)

I liked it
I still think BS is crap and went in with very low expectation of this and was pleasantly suprised that there was a coherent story and entertaining characters. Really my only criticism is that it was maybe too short and felt like some story was skimmed over - which is hillarious as I complained that BS was far far too long and had no story at all.

Anyway, its a worthy superhero flick, some nice action pieces and entertaining character interactions but dodgy CGi, predictable plot and all the best moments were in the trailers (except the one huge moment when Flash realizes he isnt the only dude with speed - that was cool).


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Nov 19, 2017)

.


----------



## Imaculata (Nov 19, 2017)

ccs said:


> Of the current crop of DC movies it's definitely an improvement  & the 2nd best.




That's not a very high bar.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 19, 2017)

Batman was a bit of the Hawkeye of the movie - clearly outclassed.

These scene where Wonder Woman says to him “you can’t keep doing this for ever” and Bruce replied “I can barely do it now” was  good.

Supes fighting the League was awesome. He’s clearly a league above them when there’s no Kryptonite in the mix. The look when Flash realised Supes was watching him at super speed was priceless.

Loved the bit where Flash saved the car, while Supes saved the building.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 19, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Batman was a bit of the Hawkeye of the movie - clearly outclassed..




I liked the scene when he dropped off the others to fight Steppenwolf while he took his plane to take out the sheild, it had Batman being tactical, playing to his strengths while leaving the supers to the power work.

I do wonder about WW power levels v Superman though

and agree about the building save - it was cornyas heck, but good for the giggle


----------



## Morrus (Nov 19, 2017)

I think they clearly pegged Supes as more powerful than WW when he had one end of her lasso in one hand. 

Aquaman was very charismatic, but he was mainly just “tough man” — his aqua-ness wasn’t really relevant.


----------



## cmad1977 (Nov 19, 2017)

So I thought the story was weak and the directorial change was evident in some of that weakness. 
I really liked the characters. 
Batfleck: Great
Wonder Woman: awesome(duh!)
Flash: Hilarious. 
Aquaman: Jason Momoa has charisma for days.
Superman: he’s a good guy! And funny! Where’s this guy been for 3 movies??
Cyborg: I was completely disinterested in cyborg originally but the actor sold him to me. I’m disappointed that this was kind of his origin story. I would have gone to see that movie. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmad1977 (Nov 19, 2017)

On a scale of Suicide Squad to Wonder Woman is give this movie a 
‘Man of Steel’++



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirtek (Nov 19, 2017)

Way more Superman than I expected (I thought he would be revived just in time for the end of the movie to be set up for part 2) and wow, he ist just OP in the movie



Morrus said:


> The look when Flash realised Supes was watching him at super speed was priceless.



 My favorite scene in the movie



Morrus said:


> Loved the bit where Flash saved the car, while Supes saved the building.



 My least favorite scene.


----------



## megamania (Nov 20, 2017)

I went into this movie with low expectations.     Happy I was wrong.

I can almost feel and see which parts Joss Wheden redid.    Possibly saved the movie / franchise.

Best scenes-   Flash was in the center of most of them.   The look on his face with Supes "tracking" him was awesome.    His geekiness and slowly becoming a hero of action was good to see.   His continued attempt to get Cyborg to interact with him is good.   "Big Guns" = Lios was good but I had figured Ma Kent would have been a "bigger" gun.    Hint at a Green Lantern in the past was a nice nod to the future.    I enjoyed the scene with Aquaman "telling the truth" and the reactions from it was funny and not expected.

The bad...... CGI, especially on the Amazon Island was incomplete.   No fan of Cyborg's first form but I noticed he is "smoothing" out the armor at the end of the movie.

Speaking of the end of the movie.......    Who else will Lex recruit?   Grundy?  Cheetah?  Black Manta?


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 20, 2017)

megamania said:


> Speaking of the end of the movie.......    Who else will Lex recruit?   Grundy?  Cheetah?  Black Manta?




Black Manta I think is guaranteed at this stage, I suspect BlRock Adam will make a showing too. Harley as tie-in to the SS (and Joker as a presence but not 'In'). That might tie-in the Gotham Sirens too
I think having SInestro in would be another good link to the arrival of the new GL

Not sure about WW villains - Circe maybe? and a speedster (ie Reverse Flash, though I think thats boring)


----------



## Gareth87 (Nov 20, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> Black Manta I think is guaranteed at this article, I suspect BlRock Adam will make a showing too. Not sure about WW villains - Circe maybe? and a speedster




Could be.


----------



## megamania (Nov 21, 2017)

For something different..... Weather Wizard.   He could keep even Superman busy for a while within the time frame of a movie.


----------



## ccs (Nov 21, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> I do wonder about WW power levels v Superman though




Relative to plot.  Just like in the comics.  I mean, 6 months ago we saw that she's able to solo Ares.


----------



## Mirtek (Nov 21, 2017)

ccs said:


> Relative to plot.  Just like in the comics.  I mean, 6 months ago we saw that she's able to solo Ares.



 Well, given how the old deities performed against Steppenwolf in the short flashback vs. how Superman easily tossed him around like a doll, the Superman in JL is much more powerfull than any of the deities of old. If Superman didn't have the attention span of a goldfish and continually stopped brutalizing poor Steppenwolf in favor of doing something else, there would have been no need for the rest of the league to fight him. Poor Wolf was completely overwhelmed, he didn't even get a few licks in.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 21, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Oh, yes. That was good!
> 
> It's quite a bit shorter than I expected, and quite lean.
> 
> ...




I almost thought that Marvel has been finally understanding that the final big boss battle has become bland, because they finally broke it up in Dr. Strange. But I am not sure they fully got there yet. Thor 3 subverted it a bit, but Guardians of the Galaxy 2 seemed to still follow the old mold (except with the extra weirdness).


----------



## Morrus (Nov 21, 2017)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I almost thought that Marvel has been finally understanding that the final big boss battle has become bland, because they finally broke it up in Dr. Strange. But I am not sure they fully got there yet. Thor 3 subverted it a bit, but Guardians of the Galaxy 2 seemed to still follow the old mold (except with the extra weirdness).




I haven’t seen the new Thor yet, but Marvel’s thing tends to be lots of disposable baddies attacking from the sky, whereas DC so far seems to be going the one big bad brute approach. Neither real work, IMO.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 21, 2017)

Morrus said:


> I haven’t seen the new Thor yet, but Marvel’s thing tends to be lots of disposable baddies attacking from the sky, whereas DC so far seems to be going the one big bad brute approach. Neither real work, IMO.




thats happened in like like 3 maybe 4 Marvel movies (the 2 Avengers, Iron Man 3), the rest (theres 17) have been 'Brute' fights, until subverted by Dr Strange and Thor 3


----------



## Morrus (Nov 21, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> thats happened in like like 3 maybe 4 Marvel movies (the 2 Avengers, Iron Man 3), the rest (theres 17) have been 'Brute' fights, until subverted by Dr Strange and Thor 3




Yeah, maybe. A couple more than that, I think? Iron Man 1 had a bunch of robot suits, I think? Or was that IM2? Guardians of the Galaxy had waves of invaders coming from the sky. I can't really remember them all, but it's a noticeable chunk.


----------



## trappedslider (Nov 21, 2017)

Well, I just got back from seeing it. I enjoyed it more than suicide squad. I didn't mind the end fight. then again I honestly do not recall outside of the series finale of the JLU cartoon (and the episode with Amazo's retrun) in which it was a different ending than attack attack attack at least regarding D.C stuff.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 21, 2017)

trappedslider said:


> Well, I just got back from seeing it. I enjoyed it more than suicide squad. I didn't mind the end fight. then again I honestly do not recall outside of the series finale of the JLU cartoon (and the episode with Amazo's retrun) in which it was a different ending than attack attack attack at least regarding D.C stuff.




Superman. Superman Returns. Neither featured even a single punch. Just lifting rocks.


----------



## trappedslider (Nov 21, 2017)

well...we could have this as an ending to a superhero movie


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 22, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Yeah, maybe. A couple more than that, I think? Iron Man 1 had a bunch of robot suits, I think? Or was that IM2? Guardians of the Galaxy had waves of invaders coming from the sky. I can't really remember them all, but it's a noticeable chunk.





Okay after a quick review it does look like there is a lot of flying action so I can see where the impression of invaders from the sky would come from.

1	Iron Man (2008)   - Boss Fight v Ironmonger
2	The Incredible Hulk (2008) - Boss fight v Abomination (Banner does fall from the sky)
3	*Iron Man 2 (2010)* - Armoured Drones attack from the Sky
4	Thor (2011) - Boss fight v Destroyer Armour
5	Captain America: The First Avenger (2011) - Boss Fight v Red Skull (Plane Crashes in Arctic)
6	*Marvel's The Avengers* (2012) - Aliens attack from the Sky
7	*Iron Man 3 (2013)* - Iron Man suits attack from the sky
8	*Thor: The Dark World (2013)* - Elf Ships attack from Portals in the Sky
9	Captain America: The Winter Soldier (2014) - Boss Fight v Winter Soldier while Helicarriers fall from the sky
10	Guardians of the Galaxy (2014)- Boss Fight v Ronan
11	*Avengers: Age of Ultron* (2015) - lots of robots attack from the sky
12	Ant-Man (2015) - Boss Fight v Yellow Jacket
13	Captain America: Civil War (2016) - Boss Fight + Heroes fight including flyers in the sky)
14	Doctor Strange (2016) - Boss Fight
15	Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 (2017) - Boss Fight v Dad
16	Spider-Man: Homecoming (2017) - Boss fight v Vulture (flying)
17	Thor: Ragnarok (2017) - Boss fight v Hela


----------



## ccs (Nov 22, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> 10	Guardians of the Galaxy (2014)- Boss Fight v Ronan




Yes, after a lot of enemy space fighters attack from above (& are driven back/destroyed by lots of good-guy space fighters).


----------



## Morrus (Nov 22, 2017)

ccs said:


> Yes, after a lot of enemy space fighters attack from above (& are driven back/destroyed by lots of good-guy space fighters).




Yeah, GotG was the one where I really really noticed it. It was the most obvious example of it since Avengers.


----------



## trappedslider (Dec 5, 2017)

Well, we now have confirmation on one thing that Whedon worked on for JL http://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/joss-whedon-justice-league-opening-music/ the opening montage.

EDIT: After looking at the poster for the movie I realized it reminds me of Alex Ross's work on Kingdom Come.


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 5, 2017)

trappedslider said:


> Well, we now have confirmation on one thing that Whedon worked on for JL http://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/joss-whedon-justice-league-opening-music/ the opening montage.
> 
> EDIT: After looking at the poster for the movie I realized it reminds me of Alex Ross's work on Kingdom Come.




I was having a discussion with a friend about Whedon's contributions and I had to admit that almost all of The Flash's dialogue sounded like Whedon.


----------

